# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Langerhans Cel Histiocytose (LCH) - Artikels

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Lotgenotencontact*
*Patientendag*
Jaarlijks op de eerste zaterdag van november organiseert de Stichting LCH een Patientendag voor de ouders/verzorgers van kindpatienten en voor volwassen patienten. Natuurlijk is er ook gedacht aan de kinderen zelf en aan hun broertjes/zusjes.
De eerstvolgende keer is dus zaterdag 6 november 2010. Noteer deze datum alvast in uw agenda!
*Eerstelijns hulp*
Voor directe hulp kunt u elk moment terecht bij de eerstelijns contactpersonen onder de knop Contact.
Ouders van kinderen met LCH
Pieter Dubois en Danielle Poels
[email protected]
035-5423481
Volwassenen met LCH
Karel Hählen
[email protected]
010-5114201
HLH patienten
Marina Wakker
[email protected]
06-19848664
*Histiocyte Society*
De Stichting LCH is altijd vertegenwoordigd op het jaarlijkse Internationale Histiocyte Society Congres. Bovendien sponsoren we vanuit uw giften de deelname van Nederlandse specialisten en/of wetenschappers aan dit congres.

_(Bron; http://www.histio.nl/)_

----------

